# Drake Double Duty Decoys



## 1bdlmn (Jun 28, 2010)

Does anyone use these or have seen them? Let me know what you think. Looking to get some new dekes but don't want to break the bank. They lookdecent in photos, but I haven't seen them in person. I'm unsure about the removable keel since I don't hunt flooded fields just mostly river and occasionally a pond. 
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

never even seen the decoys you mention. BUT IMHO AND EXPERIENCE if a decoy comes out of it's packaging material in more than one piece put it back in the box and return it.(period) 

i have rigged, thrown out, picked up, bagged and unbagged daily, placed once for the full season, dragged across fields, carried on my back, transported in my boat etc., etc., etc.,..... almost every decoy ever manufactured even cork and paper mache'. i will never own another two piece decoy. i don't care what the decoy looks like as long as when the wind changes i can grab it by its head and throw it without its head or its keel going in another direction.

i once owned the most beautiful set of g&h super magnum mallards with "pivoting heads". two hunts later the heads will not stay on. they were expensive, beautiful and they sucked!!! avery and ghg with keels you install yourself. great lookin equipment but do the keels stay on? heck no, about 50% fail in hard use. not as expensive as g&h but they still suck!!!

drake makes some nice products(as do g&h and avery) but, getting decoys in a container and shipped from china cost efficiently is a big issue for a manufacturer. but not as big as why does this decoy not have a head or why did it float across the field after i threw it out for the end user.


----------



## freefall319 (Jan 31, 2010)

I have a partner that run's several dozen of them without the keel's and swears by them. It allows them to move more in a calm breeze. He has not had any issues with the keel's coming off that I am aware of. They look good enough and are fairly tough.


----------



## Bob Samios (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm looking for two dozen Outlaw decoys by Lucky Dog -- Honker Magnum Canadian Goose. With the company in bankruptcy, I can not locate a supplier. Any sources would be appreciated.


----------



## boo8mer (Jun 22, 2009)

1bdlmn said:


> Does anyone use these or have seen them? Let me know what you think. Looking to get some new dekes but don't want to break the bank. They lookdecent in photos, but I haven't seen them in person. I'm unsure about the removable keel since I don't hunt flooded fields just mostly river and occasionally a pond.
> Thanks,
> Bob




The way I look at it: Have you had any problems with any of Drake's other gear? I think Drake makes some of the best equipment out there. I wouldn't have any reason to think their dekes wouldn't meet their high standards. With that being said, try a dozen. If you don't like 'em, sell 'em online and chalk it up as a lesson learned. I've got a feeling you'll like 'em, though.


----------

